
Show HN: CO2 Direct Air Capture to Carbon Products - tito
Direct Air Capture from Climeworks, Carbon Engineering, and others is an early stage technology that needs support. Our goal is to prove demand for carbon negative products that pull more carbon from the air than they emit.<p>We designed a product made with carbon captured from the air. It&#x27;s a bracelet. Each Negative bracelet is made with carbon dioxide and pays for direct air capture technology to bury even more carbon dioxide underground. We want to show the path forward for real products that have a carbon impact.<p>Direct Air Capture is very stage early technology. If the campaign is successful, we might buy up the entire world&#x27;s supply of DAC, demonstrating demand and pulling the price up to fund new efforts.<p>Check out our sweet video here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;go-negative&#x2F;negative-bracelet-captured-carbon-dioxide
======
seren
This might be a stupid question, but it is not mentioned on Kickstarter how
the carbon extractor is powered, and what is the energy needed for, let's say,
extracting 100g of Carbon from the atmosphere.

~~~
tito
It's a great question! If we add more carbon to the air during the process,
that defeats the purpose!

Overall, it works like we need it to. But it needs to get much much bigger and
better before it makes a difference, and it certainly needs to run on
renewable energy. Carbon Engineering did a great publication in Joule
describing their machine.

[https://www.cell.com/joule/pdf/S2542-4351(18)30225-3.pdf](https://www.cell.com/joule/pdf/S2542-4351\(18\)30225-3.pdf)

